# 62311, 77003-26-59 with DX 724.2, 724.02?



## gr8gal61 (Mar 27, 2013)

Medicare denied a claim with the above CPT/ICD9 codes. The denial is on 62311 with a reason code of M80 :Not covered when performed during same session/date as a previously processed service for this patient. I think it is because the anesthesia was also charged on a separate bill with CPT code 00630 for both the CRNA and the surgeon?  HELP


----------

